# Sos



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Where can I get parts for my 1963 Ford 2000 select-o-speed trans.?Thank you, gregjo1948


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

try ebay or just google search it for other places like if you have no luck on ebay.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard gregjo1948! Have you tried Steiner Tractor?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Many parts for SOS transmissions are no longer serviced, and if you can find what you need.....very expensive. Salvage yards should have SOS trannys in stock. 

Arthur's Tractors services SOS transmissions, and can probably help you with parts. Contact: [email protected] Telephone 1-877-254-3673.

Alexander's Tractor Parts, Winnesboro, TX also services SOS transmissions and can probably help you with parts. Telephone 1-903-342-3551


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I guess I'll have to get it apart and fine out what I need.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

*SOS to manual*

I think I'm going to get rid of the SOS and go to a manual trans... Can anyone tell me what yrs and or models will bolt up to my 1963 2000 Ford 4 cylinder? I think the hundred series 600 -900 will work and the early thousand series 2000-4000 4 cylinders will work. Will the newer 2000-4000 3 cylinder models bolt up? Thank you, gregjo1948


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The 601 series tractors are nearly identical to the 4 cylinder Ford 2000 tractors. Listed below are the 601 tractors and I highlighted the undesireable features of some:

611: *Select-O-Speed, no PTO* 
621: Four-speed, *no PTO or 3-point* 
631: Four-speed, *no PTO*

641: Four-speed, PTO
651: Five-speed, PTO
661: Five-speed, live PTO

671: *Select-O-Speed*
681: *Select-O-Speed*, dual-speed PTO 

The 641, 651, and 661 tractors should be the best fit. The easiest way to swap transmissions is to swap the entire rear section from the clutch back. Just make sure they have all the features you want. 

The 4 cylinder 2000 and 4000 should also fit.

The later 3 cylinder 2000, 3000, & 4000 models are very different, and I don't think they will bolt up.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

harry16 said:


> The 601 series tractors are nearly identical to the 4 cylinder Ford 2000 tractors. Listed below are the 601 tractors and I highlighted the undesireable features of some:
> 
> 611: *Select-O-Speed, no PTO*
> 621: Four-speed, *no PTO or 3-point*
> ...


Great response harry16! Thank you! Would the 800 series use the same # codes for the different features? I ask because I know where there's an 800 for parts. Is there a problem if I keep my original differential section with the 3 point hitch and use the 800 flywheel, bell housing, pressure plate, clutch disc, pilot&throwout bearings and trans.? Thanks again, gregjo1948


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The SOS tranny swap can be done, but it's going to take a lot of parts and work. If you can find a donor tractor, rather than just the transmission, easiest would be to swap the whole rear half, from the flywheel back, including transmission and rear end. 

Regarding your question about compatibility of a Ford 800, a tractor salvage yard would be a better source of information regarding tractor parts interchange. Alexander's Tractor Salvage/Parts in Winnesboro, TX specializes in Ford tractor salvage/parts. Telephone 1-903-342-3551 

The SOS transmission output shaft has a different spline count than a Ford manual transmission. It is possible that your existing rear end will work by making a double splined adapter/coupler between transmission and differential. You'll have to research this possiblity. Also, the SOS has an independent PTO, so you will need to take the PTO shaft and control from the donor tractor. Another possible problem is different differential gear ratios?? 

You will probably end up ahead of the game by upgrading tractors.

Arthur's Tractors has experience swapping SOS transmissions, and can probably help you with parts. Telephone 1-877-254-3673.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

sixbales said:


> The SOS tranny swap can be done, but it's going to take a lot of parts and work. If you can find a donor tractor, rather than just the transmission. easiest would be to swap the whole rear half, from the flywheel back, including transmission and rear end.
> 
> The SOS transmission output shaft has a different spline count than a manual Ford transmission. It is possible that your existing rear end will work by making a double splined adapter/coupler between transmission and differential. You'll have to research this possiblity. Also, the SOS has an independent PTO, so you will need to take the PTO shaft and control from the donor tractor. Another possible problem is different differential gear ratios??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I think I've found a couple possible donors.


----------

